# Watch Part Blank



## Edward Po (Sep 28, 2014)

Hi:

Anyone have any ideas what the best way to remove those tiny shaft attached to the gear.

Thanks


----------



## bruce119 (Sep 28, 2014)

just drill a small hole say about 1/16" though a piece of 3/4" wood blank lay the gear on the wood with the shaft in the hole and give it a tap, it will pop rite out...I had several pieces all different sizes....


----------



## Jim Burr (Sep 28, 2014)

I use a Dremel with a sanding drum, hold with a pair of hemostats


----------



## Janster (Sep 28, 2014)

..place it on a course file and just push it with your fingers. 
POP!!  Done!


----------



## firewhatfire (Sep 28, 2014)

I didn't ask the question, but thanks to all who answered it.

good info


----------



## Edward Po (Sep 29, 2014)

Thanks guys, I will try all the suggested  methods


----------

